# aikido on the ground



## drummingman (Feb 4, 2007)

how does aikido deal with being on the ground? from what i have seen they say to get up as soon as you can but does aikidodeal with any ways of dealing with ground attacks so that a person can get bact to their feet?


----------



## Yari (Feb 5, 2007)

Yes and No. 

It would be like asking, can a car drive in the mountains? It really depends, both on why and how you want to go into the mountains. If you drive for lesuire (sp?) and dont have any backpack with you. You just might be in for a surprise since it might snow or something! Or it just might be a good trip.

I'm trying to tell you that it really depends. Some Aikido styles/teachers don't show anything about ground work, since the don't want to or need to travel up to the mountains. There can be many reasons for this. While other styls wont teach it, but let the students themselves try out othere compliment styls. And then there's the teachers that work with ground work (or other things). 

So.... all in all it's a question og which styles/teacher your approaching.


/Yari


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 5, 2007)

Yari, as always an excellent reply.  Good to see you back on here, my friend.  Many of the joint locks in aikido that are used to negate a grip or a grab will work just as well from the ground as they will standing.  Also, if you talk to many BJJ guys they'll tell you that once on the ground one of the most important things to do is to feel your opponents energy to figure out what he's going to do next.  In aikido, feeling the energy of your attacker is extremely important.  Transferring that ability to the ground assists you in defending from the ground.  As Yari pointed out, though, it depends a great deal on the individual dojo or instructor.  In my dojo if, during the course of a defense both parties wind up on the ground they are encouraged to continue with the attack since, in the real world of defense, your attacker wouldn't stop, stand up and reset.  

From what I've gathered from your posts the style that really would seem to suit what you're looking for would be the Daito Ryu aikijujutsu that was referred to by Mr. Garrido in another thread.  Best of luck to you.


----------



## DavidCC (Feb 5, 2007)

One of the scariest martial artists I know is an Aikido teacher by profession and does BJJ on the side.  I don't know which is better: his aikido that was informed by his BJJ experience, or his BJJ informed by his aikido.  Oh yeah he is also an advanced instructor in Kyusho international (pressure point technqiues).  hit, grab, throw, submit, whatever... he is really somehting on the ground because he can read your balance and intent so well.


----------

